# Steely Dan - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 21, Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto, ON - "Mood Swings - 8 miles to Pancake Day" tour 2013


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No Ottawa date.  Maybe it would be a good time to go to TO for this one.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hmm, pondering a 2-nighter to Canandaigua, NY outside of Rochester - Furthur (ex-Grateful Dead guys) July 19, Steely Dan the following night. Looks like top price for Steely Dan there is $105 - believe it was in the $160'ish range last time they played the Molson.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As faithful a fan as I am of the Steely one (and that includes Fagen's solo efforts), I have to say I was seriously underwhelmed when I went to see them at Bluesfest a couple years ago. Everything just seemed so mechanical, with every note in place, and nary a hint of intention to just bust out.

On the other hand, even the best bands have off-nights when bus travel catches up to them, or mismatches between vibe and venue. Still, I have to admit there is something eternally magical about a Rhodes fed into a Phase 90.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mhammer said:


> As faithful a fan as I am of the Steely one (and that includes Fagen's solo efforts), I have to say I was seriously underwhelmed when I went to see them at Bluesfest a couple years ago. Everything just seemed so mechanical, with every note in place, and nary a hint of intention to just bust out.
> 
> On the other hand, even the best bands have off-nights when bus travel catches up to them, or mismatches between vibe and venue. Still, I have to admit there is something eternally magical about a Rhodes fed into a Phase 90.


I got the same impression and feeling when I saw them at the same Bluesfest you are talking about Mark. I said to myself then, that it probably would've been totally different and better if they played at the Scotiabank or even the NAC. I thought being outdoors didn't give justice to their music. And another thing is in my opinion, the Bluesfest stages are awful as far as sound is concerned.


----------

